# Running



## sibou_2000 (Apr 28, 2013)

I am want to take on running again and wanted to know if it was safe for Vlad to practice with me ( he is 11 weeks old). I am planning on running 1 to 3 miles with him. He is so full of energy i barely tire him out after a 1 hour walk.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Should wait until your pup is older (closer to 1) to start running. I jog with Wilson, but off leash and on grass or in a field. Now, at 8 months, I will occasionally run about a city block or so with him, but never much further than that. A friend of mine ran with his Bernie when she was 6-9 months and she has joint problems now at 2 and limps occasionally. It's worth it to wait


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm a marathon runner so I get your impatience. Our breeder stressed that if u want to run your vizsla it's very important to wait to neuter so the dog's growth plates and muscles develop appropriately. We waited 6 months off leash only running soft surfaces only, leashed runs 12 months soft surfaces only, and now at 18 months we are progressing his distance. I'm more liberal with the running than most but we take great effort to run him off his lead 75% or more of his mileage and keep him on trail and beach.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

11 weeks is waaaayyy too young! Wait until your baby is at least 1 1/2 for long distances. But do keep him active so that his muscles develop properly. He can chase balls, run at his own pace off leash, play with other dogs at the dog park (once he's had all his shots - no earlier than 4-5 mos as I recall), etc.

I prefer off leash runs for my V's so I have all the great local parks scoped out where its safe to take them. They love it.


----------



## DaveD (Oct 6, 2012)

sibou_2000 said:


> I am want to take on running again and wanted to know if it was safe for Vlad to practice with me ( he is 11 weeks old). I am planning on running 1 to 3 miles with him. He is so full of energy i barely tire him out after a 1 hour walk.


I have learned that "walks" are useless. Get your pup to an off lead area and let it run there, either chasing dogs or balls or toys, whatever. Im planning on waiting until mine is 18 months before I take her running, although I will get her out running in the woods on trails sooner than that. Mine is 8 mos.


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Patience is the key. I know what you are wanting to do as I got Whistler 13 months ago and am waiting for the magic number 18 months to come. We have brought him for nice long safe offleash walks since he was young where he could dictate the pace. Never really went over 5 km but Im sure that with his zigzagging he did a lot more than that! At 12 months, we decided that we would bring him for jogs in the soft trail/woods. His face was priceless that first time when he actually saw that us humans could also run!!?!!

Im sure through his mind he was going "What, that can't be. My heroes (haha) can run!?!? So much fun to be had! I love then so much more now!!!" And then, he went bonkers: he was flying through the woods as though he had a nitro pack strapped to his.... 

Point being, this ball of energy and love we call Whistler needs to be oriented and directed until the right time comes. Magic number 18 months comes on November 23rd. 

Enjoy your pup!!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

We did a lot of on lead walking when Sam was young. I lost 16lbs in the process. Come to think of it I miss that. 
I read running downhill is harder on their ligaments when they're young. 

Now I just watch them run. I am a little evil because we use the little one as bait. She likes to run and the boy likes to chase. Works out for everyone except me. I'm feeling the weight piling back on.


----------



## sibou_2000 (Apr 28, 2013)

Thank you all for the answers . I will wait until he is a little older to run with him in the mean while i have to find other ways to keep him distracted and out of trouble


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Brain games makes them tired... Because not many like
school, LoL


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

You can also try swimming with him in the meantime!


----------

